# What age do you switch from puppy food to adult?



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Mia is almost 14 months old and is of now still on puppy formula food. Some say to keep her on it until she's two and others say I should switch to an adult large breed food. I'm thinking of switching to 4 Health when I do. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This question has been asked and discussed a million and one times here. Just search around a little and I'm sure it won't take longer than a couple minutes to get your answer.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> This question has been asked and discussed a million and one times here. Just search around a little and I'm sure it won't take longer than a couple minutes to get your answer.


Right, we just had a thread last week about it


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

please do a search about it.....it's an on going topic.........


----------

